# point-and-shoots - can they survive?



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

an interesting article with some interesting stats for smart phone vs point-and-shoot usage.

Is this the last hurrah for point-and-shoot cameras?

I have been looking for a while to replace my ageing Nokia phone and one of my main considerations has been the camera capabilities. I don't have a good point-and-shoot camera anymore and I don't really want to pay for and carry around 2 items so it makes sense to get a reasonably good (8MP & 720p video) phone camera. Of course cost is going to be the deciding factor being on a pension now so my iPhone4s dreams are just that but there are some phones out there on reasonable plans - I can get a HTC Incredible S for the same cost as my current phone plan but with more calls and data allowance.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The only 'phone" that I have seen so far that has superb photo capabilities is the Blackberry .. My Nokia C5.00 and the mobiles I had before that all sucked big time .. possibly great for the average " I just liked the look of it so I took a photo" user .. but for my own use I was sorely disappointed ... figured I was going to have a back up to my Nokia Coolpix e4300 (4.3 Mpixels vs 3 Mpixels on the mobile) however I used it once and never again ..


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

point and shoots will survive but not as many will be made or sold in the future. The market will be geared towards those who are serious about their photography.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

TBH, my big problem with phone cameras is the zoom. My Sony Ericsson W995 has a great camera, 8.1MP, but zoom in at all, and you have lost all quality. You need optical zoom on a camera because digital zoom is rubbish.


----------

